# Some unbelieveable numbers about government computers



## silversaddle1 (Jun 19, 2017)

Jared Kushner was just on Fox talking about the government's tech infrastructure. Unreal numbers he gave. He said the gov right now operates 6100 data centers that could be shut down and migrated to the cloud. What??? He went on to say many of the systems are decades old with the 10 oldest being between 39 and 56 years old. He said the DOD still uses 8" floppys in it's Legacy systems! You got to be kidding???? Then he went on to say there are around around 1.6 million e-mail addresses that are maintained by over 40 different contracts that are paying on average 20 dollars per user, per month. What The [email protected]#@^??? That's 384,000,000.00 dollars a year just to maintain email accounts!

I think E_Scrap will be a very safe field to be in for the next 20 years!

Oh, and Facebook just announced they are building a 980,000 square foot data center 35 miles from me!


----------



## snoman701 (Jun 19, 2017)

silversaddle1 said:


> Jared Kushner was just on Fox talking about the government's tech infrastructure. Unreal numbers he gave. He said the gov right now operates 6100 data centers that could be shut down and migrated to the cloud. What??? He went on to say many of the systems are decades old with the 10 oldest being between 39 and 56 years old. He said the DOD still uses 8" floppys in it's Legacy systems! You got to be kidding???? Then he went on to say there are around around 1.6 million e-mail addresses that are maintained by over 40 different contracts that are paying on average 20 dollars per user, per month. What The [email protected]#@^??? That's 384,000,000.00 dollars a year just to maintain email accounts!
> 
> I think E_Scrap will be a very safe field to be in for the next 20 years!
> 
> Oh, and Facebook just announced they are building a 980,000 square foot data center 35 miles from me!



None of this sounds really far out there. 8" Floppy's in legacy systems is about right...it's a legacy system. I'm sure there's three gov't studies that have shown that it's more expensive to migrate that data to a modern storage system, that is capable of the specialized capabilities that that item runs.

It's sort of like saying "50% of the aircraft are grounded". It's not that big of a deal, as what that really means is that we have the worlds larges air force, and 50% of that air force in is reserve, and all they need are one or two parts and they are back in action. 

Even an average of $20 / mo for email. Google was charging $5 / mo for run of the mill google email. 

I guess gov't spending doesn't surprise me like it used to. But yes, E-scrap isn't a bad place to set ones self. Especially when I have a feeling that a lot of the old antiquated stuff is still out there, as for a lot of gov't run organizations, or gov't funded organizations....the doors are just shuttered when a new facility is built.


----------



## rickbb (Jun 23, 2017)

I guess no one has bother to tell Jared that the cloud IS a data center. Or that most clouds are not in the US, lots of them are actually in Russia, China, India or Pakistan. Yes our government data will be much better off there wouldn't it?

Migrating to the "cloud" is just moving it from one data center to another. Just another excuse to move your tax dollars from one corporate welfare recipient to another one.

If this was your stock broker wanting to move your investments around you'd call it churning. Make a change just for the sake of making a change to skim off a fee. It's cheaper for us tax payers to just leave it alone.


----------



## anachronism (Jun 23, 2017)

Good post Rick. 

Like you I fail to see how people can't realise that "the cloud" is a rebranded datacentre setup.


----------



## goldsilverpro (Jun 23, 2017)

Off the subject but another giant government number I just read.

1/7 or 14% of all the electrical energy produced in the US during the last 2 years of WWII was consumed in Oak Ridge, TN.


----------



## Lou (Jun 23, 2017)

I'm pretty sure most of the nation's silver, some 1200 tons was used there too if I recall. Some shortage of copper I guess!

All that for something that stinks--Pu!


----------



## kurtak (Jun 24, 2017)

Lou said:


> I'm pretty sure most of the nation's silver, some 1200 tons was used there too if I recall. Some shortage of copper I guess!
> 
> All that for something that stinks--Pu!



Lou

Per the underlined - the actual amount of silver used to make the coils for the electromagnetic 
cyclotron(s) for the separation of uranium in the Manhattan project was 14,700 tons (or 429,183,279 troy ounces) :shock: 

The reason silver was used to make the coils for the cyclotron(s) instead of copper was that there was a shortage of copper due to the fact of the high demand for copper to make brass shell/ammunition casings in the war effort

Kurt


----------



## Lou (Jun 24, 2017)

Wow! Way more than I expected


----------



## goldsilverpro (Jun 24, 2017)

Big numbers.

Q: If you were given $1 each second , how long would it take to accumulate 1 billion dollars?
A: 31.69 years

Q:If you were given $1000 dollars each second, how long would it take to accumulate 1 trillion dollars?
A: 31.69 years

Q: How long would it take to count to 1 trillion if you counted one number per second?
A: 31,688 years

Q: If the Rothchild family started accumulating their wealth, big time, 200 years ago, and if they're worth $500 trillion today, as I recently read, what is the average amount of dollars they have stole........er, pardon me, made, per second (and per: min, hr, day, and yr), during that 200 years?
A: $79,225/sec, $4.75 Million/min, $285 Million/hour, $6.85 Billion/day, $2.5 Trillion/year

The Rothchilds are lucky they don't have to count their own money.


----------



## Shark (Jun 24, 2017)

Would you work 30 days starting at 1 penny the first day and double each days pay every day?

Day 1= 1cent
Day 2 = 2 cents
Day 3 = 4 cents
Day 4 = 8 cents

And so on....*I think that is the way the government works these days..


----------



## geedigity (Jun 25, 2017)

absolutely, isn't that 1^30 pennies?


----------



## Dpetes (Jun 25, 2017)

Shark said:


> Would you work 30 days starting at 1 penny the first day and double each days pay every day?<br abp="567"><br abp="568">Day 1= 1cent<br abp="569">Day 2 = 2 cents<br abp="570">Day 3 = 4 cents<br abp="571">Day 4 = 8 cents<br abp="572"><br abp="573">And so on....*I think that is the way the government works these days..



I would be happy to. $5,368,109.12 + on the 30th day, I could live with that. :mrgreen:


----------



## g_axelsson (Jun 25, 2017)

geedigity said:


> absolutely, isn't that 1^30 pennies?


Absolutely not, it is 2^(30)-1 pennies or about 1 000 000 000 pennies. (exactly 1024*1024*1024-1)

1^30 = 1, you were only off by a factor of 10^9 :wink: 

Göran


----------



## Topher_osAUrus (Jun 25, 2017)

goldsilverpro said:


> what is the average amount of dollars they have stole........er, pardon me, made, per second (and per: min, hr, day, and yr), during that 200 years?
> A: $79,225/sec, $4.75 Million/min, $285 Million/hour, $6.85 Billion/day, $2.5 Trillion/year
> 
> The Rothchilds are lucky they don't have to count their own money.



Wow...
What is the point in even having that much money...
You can buy anything and everything you ever wanted for far less... Even our countries debt.. And probably every other countries...

Those are some disheartening numbers...


----------



## silversaddle1 (Jun 25, 2017)

Topher_osAUrus said:


> goldsilverpro said:
> 
> 
> > what is the average amount of dollars they have stole........er, pardon me, made, per second (and per: min, hr, day, and yr), during that 200 years?
> ...


Sorry, gotta throw the BS flag here.

Although the Rothschild family has amassed great wealth since the 1700s, claims that they have a net worth of $500 trillion or that they own 80% of the world’s wealth are problematic.

For one, the world’s total wealth was estimated as of 2015 to be only $250 trillion, half of what the Rothchilds alone are claimed to possess:

Global wealth reached 250 trillion US dollars in 2015, slightly less than a year earlier, due to adverse exchange rate movements. The underlying wealth trends do, however, generally remain positive, according to the Credit Suisse Research Institute’s annual “Global Wealth Report.”
Also, the Rothschilds began acquiring their wealth in the 1700s, and since then the family has spawned hundreds of descendants, so there is no longer any centralized Rothschild family wealth. The closest thing to a “Rothschild Family” business in 2016 is the Rothschild Group, a multinational investment banking company, but that firm does not in itself generate nearly enough income to back up claims about the family’s wealth. In 2015, the Rothschild Group’s annual revenue was approximately $500 million. In comparison, the world’s largest company, Walmart, has an annual revenue of nearly $500 billion.

It should also be noted that only one member of the Rothschild family is included among Forbes’ 2015 list of the world’s billionaires: Benjamin de Rothschild, who was ranked at number #1121 with a net worth of $1.61 billion.


----------



## goldsilverpro (Jun 26, 2017)

silversaddle1 said:


> Topher_osAUrus said:
> 
> 
> > goldsilverpro said:
> ...



I didn't mean to imply that the Rothchild's wealth was actually 500 Trillion but I really did find that figure on the internet. Also, I found another figure of 5 Trillion for them. I was more interested in the math than the true figures and please notice all the "Ifs" in my post.


----------



## silversaddle1 (Jun 26, 2017)

Understood!


----------

